# basicstero?



## RokSolid15 (Feb 29, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered from USA domestic basicstero.  1st off are they legit and any other Reviews would be helpful.


----------



## qwerty01 (Mar 7, 2016)

I ordered from them of the international not domestic because is cheaper and I can wait. My friend tried them according to him they are legit. Soon I get my order will let you know how legit they are

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wister (Mar 24, 2016)

I've has used both, domestic and Int.  both with good service, with the INT you have to wait a bit, compared to ordering domestic, but you save $$$ with INT.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 26, 2016)

Haven't seen anything bad on there tne and love it but got it from another source


----------



## qwerty01 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nope pure as water 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Apr 22, 2016)

Using their dbol right now. Shits great.  Will be cutting on their t3, Tren and test e soon.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsy13 (Apr 24, 2016)

You test ifit?


----------



## Jrutz56 (May 4, 2016)

Ifit has been working out? I just ordered some sus250 and dec250 with dbol and nolva. Now that naps got hacked I need a new source


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 3, 2016)

Jrutz56 said:


> Ifit has been working out? I just ordered some sus250 and dec250 with dbol and nolva. Now that naps got hacked I need a new source



That sucks about Naps being compromised like that. Especially since they have been around for a while now n pretty solid..


----------



## MiamiDUBS (Jun 4, 2016)

basic is amazing best source since AgentYes basically they are a better naps an alin. they have everything and it's all quality and tested on multiple boards im literally obsessed w their products. Plus they constantly keep you updated on the site I would recommend them over all the sources on here unless you go Pharmacom which is just going direct instead of basic who is their certified distributor. Again prices are fair as can be, international way cheaper worth the wait, if you got the money got domestic products are amazing bro


----------



## tbo12 (Jun 14, 2016)

has anyone used bitcoins


----------



## qwerty01 (Jun 14, 2016)

tbo12 said:


> has anyone used bitcoins


The only thing I use is bitcoin 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbo12 (Jun 14, 2016)

oh cool so its pretty easy and reliable?


----------



## qwerty01 (Jun 14, 2016)

tbo12 said:


> oh cool so its pretty easy and reliable?


Very very easy and reliable. You don't have to go anywhere to send the,payment you just use your phone, computer to send it plus it's very secure so no one will ever know who sent it except you and the the one you sending to

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbo12 (Jun 15, 2016)

qwerty01 said:


> Very very easy and reliable. You don't have to go anywhere to send the,payment you just use your phone, computer to send it plus it's very secure so no one will ever know who sent it except you and the the one you sending to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



great thanks for the info.  I've never had to buy online before and was just a little weary.


----------

